# Hey



## Wajid (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for having me on the forum.

I'm just getting started on the coffee journey. A recent trip to Milan opened my eyes to espresso and the delights of affogato!

I'm so thankful for all the advice on this forum - I'll post more about myself in the Intros section...


----------

